# Rubber Feet for Cutting board



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

I am looking for some type of screw on rubber feet to lift a cutting board up maybe 1\2 inch to allow air to dry them off when sitting on a counter. I have made many end grain boards and keep a rather large one on my counter that has warped due to not drying both sides. Thanks


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Where are you looking? Walk into any hardware store and pick what you like, either screw on or stick on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thats easy..
go to your big box and select what you need from their selection of chair leg pads...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I/we prefer the versatility of using both sides of the cutting board, while heavy boards can/will eventually mar formica surfaces, (did to use) wifey adopted laying a dish towel under the board. Slippery no more or less but it does protect the counter and allows the use of both sides.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I prefer the same thing Ronald. I make all of my end grain cutting boards reversible. Most people are hesitant to even cut on them. I tell them to cut on one side, and display on the other. I also share the slightly damp thin dish towel under the board with them. There are a few that have stated that they will never cut on them. Hopefully one day they will, if not thats ok.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Small feet are readily available from Amazon but I have not found larger feet...something to use on a chopping block,. I considered using a hole saw to cut plugs the size that I wanted and then finish them off but still undecided on going that route.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Years ago when I was going thru my cuutting board phase and put rubber feet w/ SS screws on my cutting boards.I priced them at the local stores and they were like $.74 ea. So I did a search on line and came up with some for a couple of $/100ea. There are a lot of outfits on the web that sell in bulk and it is cheap. The SS screws were the same, I had a bag of them and used them on other projects ,like clocks and boxes etc.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

You could always use the little plastic bumpers used as stops for cupboard doors. They have a peel off backing on the sticky side. Easy to peel off the bumper when you want to replace them.

Available at any big box or hardware store and fairly cheap.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott I get mine from Lee Valley.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Scott. You can follow this link at Lee Valley. I use rubber feet and screws from Lee Valley for my wood placemats. Brown Bumper Feet - Lee Valley Tools. For my cheese boards/cutting boards, i finish both sides. If you store a board on its side and it has been dried to 8-105 moisture and keep it dry, it should not warp. Good luck. Billy Boy, Bill Major


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Ellery,
With all the 3D effects possible with end grain and multi spiecies boards they've become very popular over the last 10 yrs, I've made neither type, all mine were simple heavy duty single spiecies "with grain" boards. Wifey has used cleaver and all sorts of blades, slicing, dicing and chopping, ours is 11X15X1.625" oak, at least 30yrs old and held up big time well The oak sat and aged for many yrs in a relatives heated basement, its wicked hard and shows little evidence of 30 yrs use. Wifey's dulled more blades on it than I can count, it should be called the blunting board. I've never reesanded it.

Tell your customers "Beauty without function eventually gets boring". "Use the damn board"!


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I applaud your choices as a maker of high-end cutting boards. Non-skid rubber feet are the perfect finishing touch for an end grain board - or an edge grain board, for that matter.

I prefer washer-embedded feet, as they do not distort when tightened with stainless steel screws. I would also recommend you get a number of stainless steel washers, as they can be used to level boards that aren't perfectly flat.

Here are the links to the 1/2" (full size boards) and 1/4" (9x12 cheese boards) that I use, purchased on ebay:


1/2" high x 7/8" diameter

1/4" high x 1/2" diameter

I have purchased from the vendor many times, and buy in larger quantities with no screws included (as I use square drive stainless steel screws, which aren't normally included).

OH, and people want a 2-sided board? No problem. I make those, too. 

But they are wrong. :smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Scott I got them from McMaster Carr for $.11 ea/100 and the stainless steel screws for $.12 ea./100 

Herb


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I just received the weekly email from Serge and he talked of using corks from wine bottles...slicing them to whatever thickness you prefer, and then drilling them to receive a recessed screw. Good idea.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

billyjim said:


> I just received the weekly email from Serge and he talked of using corks from wine bottles...slicing them to whatever thickness you prefer, and then drilling them to receive a recessed screw. Good idea.


I suspect those composition "corks" might work best, the real corks seem kind of fragile to me.

Herb


----------

